#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Translation please

## nedwalk

I need help here fellas..got a strange sms from a number i,m not sure, but before i call i want to check, what i think i,m reading..

SAWAT DEE TORN CHAO KA CHAN FAN THEUNG KHUN MA KHUN NEE CHAN RAG KHUN JING JING KHUN RAG KRAI BANG REU PLAO TORN NEE RAG MAAG MAAG MAAG....

i think i got an idea but i want to be sure  [bloody women! ::chitown:: ]

thanks

----------


## somtamslap

' Good morning ka, you come here tonight, I really love you, do you love anyone at all. at the moment I really love you'

Bla bla bla... :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

Somtamslap's got it about right and deserves credit because your transliteration is really pretty bad.

----------


## superman

If the lady in question can write what she did then why didn't she write it in English ? That question came from my wife !!

----------


## Patrick

"Good morning, I dreamt about you last night, I really love you, do you love anyone? Right now I love you very much"

Patrick

----------


## Thormaturge

It means "you gave me this phone number in a bar and I have no customer.  Love you long time.  Solly not remember your name."

----------


## mobs00

I don't think it means come here tonight as in go to see her but more a subtle nuance indicating she is fertile tonight.

...... :Smile:

----------


## Patrick

> I don't think it means come here tonight as in go to see her but more a subtle nuance indicating she is fertile tonight.
> 
> ......



"CHAN FAN THEUNG KHUN MA KHUN NEE"

Chan (ฉัน)  = I
Fan (ฝัน) = Dream
Theung (ถึง) = to or about
Khun (คุณ) = you
Ma Khun Nee (เมื่อคืนนี้)   = last night

Patrick

----------


## dirtydog

> Ma Khun Nee (เมื่อคืนนี้) = last night


come tonight.

Good morning ka, I dream you come tonight, etc etc.

----------


## Rigger

> "Good morning, I dreamt about you last night, I really love you, do you love anyone? Right now I love you very much" Patrick


So is your girl friend called Patrick  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> Ma Khun Nee (เมื่อคืนนี้) = last night
> 
> 
> come tonight.
> 
> Good morning ka, I dream you come tonight, etc etc.


Translation from transliteration is always difficult and I may be wrong but I do not think so - 

There is some difference in opinion about the word written as "Ma" in the OP, I believe it is เมื่อ which might better be written in English as "Meua", you think it is มา (come) but that does not really tie in with other words in the OP - for example where is the translation - in your version - for the word

 Theung (ถึง) = to or about

?

   Not being contentious here - just a discussion!

Patrick

----------


## Thormaturge

> ' Good morning ka, you come here tonight, I really love you, do you love anyone at all. at the moment I really love you'
> 
> Bla bla bla...


 Ah, almost.  "Good morning, the dog was here tonight but I really love you .... etc."

 Looks like DD lucked out.

----------


## dirtydog

> for example where is the translation


In my head, if she meant last night she wouldn't have used the NEE, she has written MA as MA, for some reason you wish to change what she has written and therefore change the meaning.

----------


## Bangyai

The use of ' ma ' has been talked about before on TD. 

I can understand where Patrick and ST are coming from and the translation of Thai is never easy on account of there being no punctuation marks to clarify where one sentance ends and another begins.

Just to throw more light on the use of ma when it doesn't necessarily mean come , here is a little copy and paste from TV.


_The following is from "A Reference Grammar of Thai," Shoichi Iwasaki and Preeya Ingkaphirom, Cambridge University Press, 2005. In Chapter 12, para. 12.3, the authors deal, inter alia, with the word มา used as a grammar marker:

"12.3 Perfect/anterior aspect

"Perfect/anterior aspect concerns the 'relevance' of a particular situation with respect to the current situation (e.g. 'I have just finished reading the news'). 'Perfect' is the traditional name for this aspect, but also 'anterior' is sometimes used; 'perfect/anterior' is used in this book. There are two general markers of perfect/anterior, แล้ว and มา, and five other more specific markers.

* * * * * 

"(12) มา (<'to come'): Because the source of this auxiliary is the verb 'to come,' the sentence involving this auxiliary has a very strong sense of direction. That is, when perfect/anterior มา appears with activity verbs, the interpretation of 'doing something somewhere else and coming back here' is strong.

ไปไหนมาครับ
[examples]

"The expression with มา in some cases emphasized the fact that a situation has been continuing up to the reference time. This is particularly true when มา occurs with a stative verb. In this case, the expression of the duration such as นาน, 'for a long time' is often attached.

เขาอยู่เมืองไทยมานาน
[examples]

"The two perfect/anterior auxiliaries, มา and แล้ว, may appear together in this order in one sentance ...... '_

----------


## forreachingme

What was the number ?

----------


## nedwalk

thanks fellas..what it means is i gotta stop drinkin..or stop handin out me phone number...i sorta guessed that what it says..

see rigger i told ya i was a hansum man ya bastard!!

all i gotta do is work out which one it was

----------


## Rigger

> see rigger i told ya i was a hansum man ya bastard!!


Well atleast I am better looking, cause it says so ubove my avatar  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

So was she up for a shag or not?

----------


## nedwalk

> better looking than Ned


two words....fuxk off mate  :rofl: 


ok its 3

----------


## Bogon

--DELETED--

Just reread Bangyai's post and he covered what I said.

Sorry...

----------


## Patrick

> The use of ' ma ' has been talked about before on TD. 
> 
> I can understand where Patrick and ST are coming from and the translation of Thai is never easy on account of there being no punctuation marks to clarify where one sentance ends and another begins.
> 
> Just to throw more light on the use of ma when it doesn't necessarily mean come , here is a little copy and paste from TV.
> 
> 
> _The following is from "A Reference Grammar of Thai," Shoichi Iwasaki and Preeya Ingkaphirom, Cambridge University Press, 2005. In Chapter 12, para. 12.3, the authors deal, inter alia, with the word มา used as a grammar marker:
> 
> ...


All very interesting - except we are not discussing "มา", we are trying to ascertain what the OP's SMS writer actually meant when she wrote "MA" (in English).

Thais - like most people - tend to take verbal shortcuts and this is often reflected when they actually write too - especially when transliterating Thai into English.

เมื่อคืนนี้ means "last night", (copy and paste it into any online translator like Thai to English dictionary, translation & transliteration - Thai2English) however if you listen to many Thais they will actually say "MaKeun Nee" because it flows off the tongue more easily. That is why the SMS writer wrote it as MA - nothing to do with "มา", that's just a "reverse" transliteration from the SMS writers message into a Thai word which various Posters are trying to shoehorn into the message.

Patrick

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> for example where is the translation
> 
> 
> In my head, if she meant last night she wouldn't have used the NEE, she has written MA as MA, for some reason you wish to change what she has written and therefore change the meaning.


เมื่อคืนนี้ means "last night", (copy and paste it into any online translator like Thai to English dictionary, translation & transliteration - Thai2English)

Patrick

----------


## Bangyai

> All very interesting - except we are not discussing "มา", we are trying to ascertain what the OP's SMS writer actually meant when she wrote "MA" (in English).
> 
> Thais - like most people - tend to take verbal shortcuts and this is often reflected when they actually write too - especially when transliterating Thai into English.
> 
> 
> Patrick


Looking at again ,  I agree with your observation and subsequent translation.

I wonder if you could also tell us if its correct that Rigger is better looking than Ned ?  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick

> I wonder if you could also tell us if its correct that Rigger is better looking than Ned ?


Never having met either gentleman I really cannot offer an opinion - I am however quietly confident that neither is as handsome as myself.

 :mid: 

Patrick

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Nedy boy, it says I want ya fucking money!

----------


## nedwalk

^ yar smug me old mate..thats what i thought.. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> เมื่อคืนนี้ means "last night", (copy and paste it into any online translator


Where did she write the Thai version? In neds posts all I can see is English letters? So you are basing your translation and arguement on something that isn't even there.

----------


## nedwalk

the SMS was in english as i posted..and i have not replied for fear of opening a pandoras box for sure

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> เมื่อคืนนี้ means "last night", (copy and paste it into any online translator
> 
> 
> Where did she write the Thai version? In neds posts all I can see is English letters? So you are basing your translation and arguement on something that isn't even there.


Yes the SMS Posted was written in English characters - transliterated from Thai.

Unfortunately transliteration is subject to the interpretation of ths individual writing it - not everyone would write the same word the same way.

The SMS reads - in part :

"CHAN FAN THEUNG KHUN MA KHUN NEE"

Which I have translated as :

I dreampt about you last night

Chan (ฉัน)  = I
Fan (ฝัน) = Dream
Theung (ถึง) = to or about
Khun (คุณ) = you
Ma Khun Nee (เมื่อคืนนี้)   = last night

This is the only logical translation of the phrase using all the words, not ignoriing some as other Posters have done - for example somtamslap ignores the "FAN", yours does not take into account the word "THEUNG".

There is a little confusion over the words "MA KHUN NEE" but again given the whole message the only logical way to translate this is to realise it should have been written as "MEUA KHEUN NEE" from the Thai word for "last night" - เมื่อคืนนี้ .

(It's clear from the context that the girl has just recently woken up and is telling the OP that she dreampt about him "Good Morning Ka, I dreampt about you last night").

As explained in my last Post Thai speakers often drop or slur together certain letters simply to make the phrase easier to say and "MEUA KHEUN NEE" is regularly spoken as "MA KEUN NEE" and that is what the SMS writer wrote.

As  test, many Members have Thai wives or girlfriends - ask them to say ""last night" in Thai and the vast majority will say "MA KEUN NEE" or even MA KHUN NEE"rather than the correct "MEUA KHEUN NEE".

Patrick

----------


## somtamslap

> Ma Khun Nee


 I know her phonetics are a tad off to say the least, but wouldn't 'last night' be 'Mua Khun nee' to even the most illiterate trollop?

----------


## somtamslap

> As test, many Members have Thai wives or girlfriends - ask them to say ""last night" in Thai and the vast majority will say "MA KEUN NEE" or even MA KHUN NEE"rather than the correct "MEUA KHEUN NEE".


 ..never heard it pronounced like that.

----------


## julietmarly

I need to know the translation because for social studies, we are  learning about Shakespeare and our teacher handed us this speech to  translate on our own after doing just one other translation of one of  his plays. I just need an idea of what they mean so, I wont copy it, I  can know somewhat what the line means and turn it into something  similar, but not identical.

----------


## alwarner

> I need to know the translation because for *anti-social studies*, we are  learning about Shakespeare and our teacher handed us this speech to  translate on our own after doing just one other translation of one of  his plays. I just need an idea of what they mean so, I wont copy it, I  can know somewhat what the line means and turn it into something  similar, but not identical.


You've come to the right place.

----------


## azelea

MA KHUN NEE เมื่อคืนนี้ last night

----------


## CaptainNemo

Maybe she's not Thai...

----------

